# Three kinds of Cats



## Violator (Sep 19, 2012)

I took these earlier this month at Vintage Aircraft Weekend in Everett, WA. The outer wings on that Tigercat have some serious dihedral!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.

Jeff


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2012)

Beauty.

MM


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 19, 2012)

neat!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the PBY.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2012)

Cool shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## muscogeemike (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice shots, thanks for sharing.
Just this weekend watched an old movie "High Barbarie" - much of it took place inside a PBY.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2012)

great shots, do like the lines of a Tigercat....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2012)

That 4th pic is just pure badness!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree David. Excellent shots Violator, thank you for sharing!


----------

